# NEW FOOD --- ZIWIPEAK dog food Feedbacks and Opinions



## FEDACE (Sep 11, 2009)

It seems as though very few people have experience with this dog food. It is a Ultra High premium dog food that is ALL natural and is Air Dried to finish. Company claims that it is as close to RAW dog food as it can possibly get. Also the most expensive dog food in the market, made in New Zeland. 11 lbs bag costs ~$98-99. For a 20 lbs dog , the bag lasts about 2 month they say. 
I started this thread since i am one of the first people trying this premium food. I like to get feedback from people who tried it and also like to give back my own feedback.
I only have been trying this food for 3 days now. and only have been mixing in 1/10 of the food in with Nessie's own food. So far She is Insanely in love with the food, it is even making her eat more of her own food on top.
Have been Mixing in some water as instructed but it is making my Dog More Thirsty especially in the feeding time and making her poop Dingleberries and more constipated. I am thinking i should mix in more water ???


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Well how much water are you adding? Is there instructions on it? I know my dog loves it but I'm not planning to feed her only that because it's very hard to get here and it's too pricey for me.

What were you feeding before? What's Nessie's old food? I know some higher protein foods can make dogs more thirsty and it's somewhat normal depending on how much water they drink. 

You can try adding a little more water but your dog shouldn't be constipated from it! I've never heard of that. I know someone with a Shih Tzu that uses Ziwipeak and her dogs look great with 2 tiny poops a day.


----------



## FEDACE (Sep 11, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Well how much water are you adding? Is there instructions on it? I know my dog loves it but I'm not planning to feed her only that because it's very hard to get here and it's too pricey for me.
> 
> What were you feeding before? What's Nessie's old food? I know some higher protein foods can make dogs more thirsty and it's somewhat normal depending on how much water they drink.
> 
> You can try adding a little more water but your dog shouldn't be constipated from it! I've never heard of that. I know someone with a Shih Tzu that uses Ziwipeak and her dogs look great with 2 tiny poops a day.


I am only adding 1/4 of her usual food to Purina Proplan Puppy Lamb. I add about 1/2 cup of water. Looks like she is getting used to the food. NO diarrhea yet, good news. do you know any long term effects ? food has something called Lethicin ?? someone said it can cause Pancreatitis ???


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Well the Shih Tzu owner has been using it for 2 years and her dogs are doing great. No problems, perfect health. In fact she said she's also tried Orijen and EVO and they didn't work as well because her dog pooped 3 times a day and a lot more with each poop. Their coats and teeth and stuff didn't change(compared with Orijen or EVO) but Ziwipeak was more digestible for her dog therefore less poop.

I think a lot of people say high protein damages dog's liver and kidneys, certain food gives dogs pancreatitis, etc. But they don't really have any proof. Usually the dogs already had the conditions I mentioned and it only became more noticeable around the same time as they started feeding the food, not caused by the food.

I would think if you're switching from Pro Plan they would get a little thirstier because Pro Plan doesn't have very good protein sources in it and it's not anywhere near high protein. Because you're feeding more protein now, especially dehydrated, Nessie will need more water. 

Also make sure you don't feed too much after you've finished the switch. Feeding too much of a very rich food causes diarrhea in a lot of dogs. It might seem like a very small amount to feed compared to Pro Plan but with a high quality food dogs need very little of it to maintain their bodies.


----------



## FEDACE (Sep 11, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Well the Shih Tzu owner has been using it for 2 years and her dogs are doing great. No problems, perfect health. In fact she said she's also tried Orijen and EVO and they didn't work as well because her dog pooped 3 times a day and a lot more with each poop. Their coats and teeth and stuff didn't change(compared with Orijen or EVO) but Ziwipeak was more digestible for her dog therefore less poop.
> 
> I think a lot of people say high protein damages dog's liver and kidneys, certain food gives dogs pancreatitis, etc. But they don't really have any proof. Usually the dogs already had the conditions I mentioned and it only became more noticeable around the same time as they started feeding the food, not caused by the food.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the Wonderful feedback. and i know my dog is a big eater and will probably be still hungry after i make the complete switch. cause portion is so much smaller.... How should handle this ? should it give her treats ? i am afraid she may get fat if i do this too much ?? or should i mix the Orijen and Zeewee peek ?? I don't think anyone has tried that before ?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

You could try some sort of food puzzle so it takes longer to eat. Or train for dinner, we did that for years. Max takes 5-40 minutes to eat his raw meals which has to help sate his appetite. I have only tried the Ziwi treats, they were delicious according to the dogs.

This super duper food has all the nutrients. But would you be satisfied eating all your food in a couple of large pills daily in 30 seconds? I think you would like to taste different flavors, do more chewing, wouldn't you? At least offer some sort of chewie a day. Bully stick, antler, raw beef ribs, ostrich tendon, etc.


----------



## FEDACE (Sep 11, 2009)

Kathyy said:


> You could try some sort of food puzzle so it takes longer to eat. Or train for dinner, we did that for years. Max takes 5-40 minutes to eat his raw meals which has to help sate his appetite. I have only tried the Ziwi treats, they were delicious according to the dogs.
> 
> This super duper food has all the nutrients. But would you be satisfied eating all your food in a couple of large pills daily in 30 seconds? I think you would like to taste different flavors, do more chewing, wouldn't you? At least offer some sort of chewie a day. Bully stick, antler, raw beef ribs, ostrich tendon, etc.


BEST idea i hear all day. i am going to try it. What is a bully stick, Antler ? or Ostrich tendon ?? are these edible and safe ? where do i buy one ?


----------

